# RGB vs. CMYK & Photoshop vs. Epson print settings



## dappledog89 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello all! My goal is to print (and transfer) a vivid colored design, but I get completely lost when it comes to choosing printer settings in Adobe itself vs. my Epson's print settings. 

I've come to the conclusion (correct me if I'm wrong) that it's better to print in CMYK. So my photoshop document is in CMYK mode. But... before I print the transfer, there are so many confusing options to choose from! 

In the Epson's print settings, I have the option of choosing "color mode: Epson vivid" under the advanced tab, but I don't know if this is what I need. OR... I could choose "ICM" (or "fix photo") but I'm not sure what those even do.

In Photoshop's settings however, I can choose to let Photoshop "manage colors" or let Epson do it. What does that mean?? And should I choose the printer profile "working CMYK" because that's what mode I'm using? (on a side note, changing the color handling and printer profile overrides the Epson's print settings, as I have gone back in to check and it defaults to something completely different... why?)

I would love some help with this you guys!! I'm using a sample pack of Red Grid and JPSS transfer paper so I don't want to waste a bunch of pages trying to get the brightest looking transfer.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Emily, let me tell you what I know and maybe others on the forum will add or correct.

First, CYMK are the colors printers use and are usually darker than RGB which are the colors monitors use, so using RGB in your document will assure better comparison from monitor to printer.

Second, in the Epson print settings, if you are using third party inks like a CIS, you use ICM and Off (No Color adjustment) because you are going to be using their supplied color profiles.

Third, only when you are using the ICM setting you let Photoshop manage colors. Otherwise you can use your printer default settings. Depending on what model Epson you have, you can create and save custom settings to use when you are printing transfers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Even though the printer uses CMYK color to print colors, you work in RGB in your graphics program typically in our industry. Most of the color profiles supplied by manufacturers and distributors are created with the intension that the user will be creating their graphic art in RGB color mode. If you don't have a color profile for your specific ink and substrate, you will be lucky if you can get accurate colors. Sorry if that is bad news, but it is reality for us.

If there are no color profiles for your printer for the inks and substrate you are using, my suggestion is you purchase ink from someone who does have the color profiles for your specific situation.

The color profile is for the printer. Your graphics program has a working color mode, but the printer needs to use the color profile for your ink and substrate. So it is the printer managing the colors in the end.


----------



## dappledog89 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you baddjun1 for explaining those points for me, it made a lot of sense.



bornover said:


> The color profile is for the printer. Your graphics program has a working color mode, but the printer needs to use the color profile for your ink and substrate. So it is the printer managing the colors in the end.


Interesting! Ok, I've learned that Photoshop should be in RGB mode; thank you haha 
And I know that my Epson printer uses CMYK ink to print (nothing special, just the colors that it has always needed). But in looking at the different color profiles listed I have no idea which one is best. 



bornover said:


> If there are no color profiles for your printer for the inks and substrate you are using, my suggestion is you purchase ink from someone who does have the color profiles for your specific situation.


Could you please explain this a little more, bornover? I would surely appreciate it.

Emily


----------

